# Bosch GCM12SD



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

You must be strong or just young and dumb, if you want to carry that boat anchor around. No way I would buy a 70lb saw to have to carry around.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> You must be strong or just young and dumb, if you want to carry that boat anchor around. No way I would buy a 70lb saw to have to carry around.


I don't carry it around...it sits in the shop. I have a Makita LS1016 I carry around. After bringing the Bosch to job sites and I just didn't want to subject it to the abuse tools get there. Plus, your right, its a heavy mo-fo. The Makita is cheaper, lighter and I won't feel as bad if someone cuts into the fence of that saw like they did to my Bosch. And at the end of the day, a miter saw is a miter saw. You can get great results from the yellow brand, orange, blue, red etc etc. Its WAY WAY more about the person using the saw then the saw itself.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> I don't carry it around...it sits in the shop. I have a Makita LS1016 I carry around. After bringing the Bosch to job sites and I just didn't want to subject it to the abuse tools get there. Plus, your right, its a heavy mo-fo.


I knew you parked yours, I was talking about Blackbear.

My 12" Bosch slider was a tank, I hated moving that thing.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I knew you parked yours, I was talking about Blackbear.
> 
> My 12" Bosch slider was a tank, I hated moving that thing.


 I missed his post...:laughing:

Blackbear, may I ask WHY you want the Bosch so bad? For everyday field use you simply cannot beat the LS1016 for the money. I have heard great things about the DW717 as well. I think the 717 is one saw I haven't been able to use tho....


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

to be fair, I think every company has some lemons that go out once in a while, as long as it cuts straight & accurate.... and your happy, that's all that matters...... 

although I won't or can't comment, mine is still in the box..been there for quite some time now....:whistling.:laughing:

I am sensing something coming.....







.......:laughing: 



I do like it though.....:thumbsup: 


B,


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> to be fair, I think every company has some lemons that go out once in a while, as long as it cuts straight & accurate.... and your happy, that's all that matters......
> 
> although I won't or can't comment, mine is still in the box..been there for quite some time now....:whistling.:laughing:
> 
> ...


I can never leave something new in a box. I have to open it right away and play with it. :laughing:


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

warner, i carried the milwaukee around for 4 years. the bosch weighs less. heavy is an often misused
term. heavy to me is dead lifting 700 pounds. 70 pounds aint even warming up.

tbf . three things sold me on the saw. cross cut capacity, upfront bevel, and the smooth operating arm.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

TBFGhost said:


> I can never leave something new in a box. I have to open it right away and play with it. :laughing:


I know I am going to have to eventually T, and It will be coming out and get planted, but for now the Ridged is doing her job for me and with my shop a frikin mess...ahhhhh.....

all in good time.... :thumbsup: It really is a nice DCMS... I did play with it,, then nested her back in the box...:laughing: yea, I... I know, I am mentally chalanged...:laughing:


B,:thumbsup:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

This is disappointing to hear Blackbear. 

The Bosch glider is on my wish list. I really want that saw .....bad! 

Right now I have a DW718 mounted on the Ridgid AC9944 miter stand. Together they are a hefty duo. I have not run into a situation where the weight mattered that much. So the weight of the Bosch would not concern me a bit. I say that even after being the only one to load my miter set up by myself. 

Please let us know how it is handled. It is a bummer when you fork out that much dough and what you bought does not live up to your standards.:sad: Come to think of it .....I had a wife like that.:jester:


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

here is the left side deck


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I will test mine when I get to the shop tomorrow. I haven't heard the guys complaining but that doesn't mean much.


----------



## Young_Buck (Jul 19, 2009)

Take it to a rep. It's definitely not performing to spec, and they'll want to know that. Could be a good way to start networking with a useful contact.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

just got out of lowes. opened one in the store and the same problem with the deck. even the floor model had the same issue. the store manager couldnt believe it either.
done with bosch.
gonna give this one a try


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

that level looks crazy koo koo:blink:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

blackbear said:


> just got out of lowes. opened one in the store and the same problem with the deck. even the floor model had the same issue. the store manager couldnt believe it either.
> done with bosch.
> gonna give this one a try
> 
> ...


Now for me I do not like the DW780. One of the major reasons I liked the Bosch was cause you did not have to reach behind the saw to adjust the tilt. On my DW718 you still have to reach behind the fence but not all the way in the back of the saw. 

But for you I hope it works out for you. I for one have always been happy with my DeWalt tools. Although I still want to give the glider a go I can understand being disgusted with a tool company for a while.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

:whistling


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

Young_Buck said:


> Take it to a rep. It's definitely not performing to spec, and they'll want to know that. Could be a good way to start networking with a useful contact.


no time to wait around for a rep. starting a big cherry job tom. and im without a saw. bosch has some serious quality control problems. not a fan of dewalt either but everyone deserves a shot. if this doesnt work im gonna drink the koolaid. going to play around with it when i get home.
ill keep you guys posted.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I think if I was a finish carpenter, I would just drink the kool aid and be done with it. As a framer, my tolerances on a slide saw are not the same. I currrently have the Milwaukee 12", and an older Hitachi 8 1/4". I have previously owned both the Dewalt 12" and the older Bosch 10" sliders. All have performed reasonably well during framing and siding applications. Durability is probably our greatest concern with slide saws. Weight is somewhat important, which is why I purchased the used Hitachi recently.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Your Lowes has the GCM in stock and not the 5312?


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Warren said:


> I think if I was a finish carpenter, I would just drink the kool aid and be done with it. As a framer, my tolerances on a slide saw are not the same. I currrently have the Milwaukee 12", and an older Hitachi 8 1/4". I have previously owned both the Dewalt 12" and the older Bosch 10" sliders. All have performed reasonably well during framing and siding applications. Durability is probably our greatest concern with slide saws. Weight is somewhat important, which is why I purchased the used Hitachi recently.


I had my first 8 1/2'' Hitachi since 1994 and still works good. I been buying them off CL for about $200 hardley used. Yes, I am hoarding them because Hitachi will never make a saw like that again. They cornered the market when it came out in 1991, and I remember paying $650 before the price jump to $850 because of the trade disagreement the US had with Japan.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> it scares me too... were starting a stain grade trim job either tommorrow or wednesday and im terrified the gc is gonna show up with the dewalt... im bringing my bosch 4212L,, i know its accurate as it only gets used for trim and i check it every other job


put some time in with it today on a whole mess of cherry 1x10. Took 2 min to adjust it and cut like a dream all day.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

only two minutes? BLACK BEAR RAWWWRRR


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

JWilliams said:


> only two minutes? BLACK BEAR RAWWWRRR


maybe 2 min 30 seconds.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

hmm last time i had to adjust a dewalt saw it was more like 2 hrs 30 minutes...

i know with my table saw it takes about 4 minutes to re-align the fence.. on teh dewalt it took 2 of us 1.5 hrs to figure it out.. and find the correct size nut driver to do anything to it..


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Lately I have been thinking of trying a DeWalt DW780 to replace my Bosch 5312 so I went to look at it again today at HD, The first thing that always bothers me about it is the coarseness of the glide rail bearings... is it just me or does this bother anyone else?


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I find that store saws are un-reliable in terms of how "smooth" a saws bearings are...I find it odd that your looking to replace your 5312 already? That saw didn't come out long ago...IIRC it was only a year or two ago they added it to the line-up as a less expensive 5412. I wouldn't have traded my 5412 for any other sliding saw out there....except for MAYBE the LS1216...but doubtful. As far as 12" sliders go, I think my 5412 is still one of the best I have used....but that was only b/c it just felt right to me. I loved all the features and ease of use....but I am sure I could turn out similar results with almost any other 12" sliders out there.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

The Bosch is a nice saw, well laid out with easy controls but it's big and clumsy and I feel it has a lot of deflection in the rails at full extension.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> I find that store saws are un-reliable in terms of how "smooth" a saws bearings are...I find it odd that your looking to replace your 5312 already? That saw didn't come out long ago...IIRC it was only a year or two ago they added it to the line-up as a less expensive 5412. I wouldn't have traded my 5412 for any other sliding saw out there....except for MAYBE the LS1216...but doubtful. As far as 12" sliders go, I think my 5412 is still one of the best I have used....but that was only b/c it just felt right to me. I loved all the features and ease of use....but I am sure I could turn out similar results with almost any other 12" sliders out there.


The Makita LS1216 is a very nice saw too like most all Makitas have been... but I do not like that dual slide setup they went to, more bearings and moving parts to wear and get sloppy and I don't like the feel of the rail travel as it goes from one to the other. I should have never sold my 1211 years ago.


----------



## hestonreno (Feb 16, 2011)

the makita ls12 setup is workin perfect for me
i thought the double stage is nice
now im gonna be paranoid
waitin for a bearing to go
ive had it for about 7 months now
i was just cross cutting 1x12 monday
its dead nuts all the way out
and slides like its floating 
the bump when the second rail pulls was wierd at first
dont even notice it any more
its nice to lock out the one rail for smaller stock 
have you had problems with your bearings
or is it just the increased chance of something effin up that 
you're talkin about 
compared to my pops new dewalt
its like silver spoon vs. plastic spork


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i just find the bosch saws alot easier to set bevel angles, i guess the new makita ghost has copies what bosch started. the upfront bevel lock. 

i hate having to reach around to the back to pull two different tabs to unlock the bevel.. then release another lever shift the angle.. lock down and if its for a dead stop angle flip the 2nd lever...... plus the markings are so close together on the table you have to blow it off almost every other cut if your not running dust collection


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> i just find the bosch saws alot easier to set bevel angles, i guess the new makita ghost has copies what bosch started. the upfront bevel lock.
> 
> i hate having to reach around to the back to pull two different tabs to unlock the bevel.. then release another lever shift the angle.. lock down and if its for a dead stop angle flip the 2nd lever...... plus the markings are so close together on the table you have to blow it off almost every other cut if your not running dust collection


No upfront bevel on my LS1016....IIRC there are NO saws with upfront bevel controls besides Bosch...they hold the rights to it...

The only other two saws I knew of where Craftsman Professionals a few years ago and my little 10" Delta DCMS I had...but that is no longers made....that had to be the BEST 10" non-slider ever made...PERIOD. Dual Bevel, upfront controls, belt drive, built-in table extentions, easy to slide and lock fences.... I sold it to my business partner as I replaced it with my LS1016...I needed the sliding capacity. I got used the rear bevel locks...still a PITA when you are used to upfront, but I don't unlock it all the way so the head supports itself and won't flop around. Unlock just a bit, move head to where its needed, and lock.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> No upfront bevel on my LS1016....IIRC there are NO saws with upfront bevel controls besides Bosch...they hold the rights to it...
> 
> The only other two saws I knew of where Craftsman Professionals a few years ago and my little 10" Delta DCMS I had...but that is no longers made....that had to be the BEST 10" non-slider ever made...PERIOD. Dual Bevel, upfront controls, belt drive, built-in table extentions, easy to slide and lock fences.... I sold it to my business partner as I replaced it with my LS1016...I needed the sliding capacity. I got used the rear bevel locks...still a PITA when you are used to upfront, but I don't unlock it all the way so the head supports itself and won't flop around. Unlock just a bit, move head to where its needed, and lock.


I have a Delta 36-422L 12" dual compound miter saw with upfront locks. Anybody try a Milwaukee 12" slider?


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

MF Custom said:


> I have a Delta 36-422L 12" dual compound miter saw with upfront locks. Anybody try a Milwaukee 12" slider?


I WANT THAT SAW! THAT, IMO, was the best non-sliding 12" miter saw made....EVER!


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> I WANT THAT SAW! THAT, IMO, was the best non-sliding 12" miter saw made....EVER!


It's not perfect... they tend to shoot dust straight up in your face. Huge capacity and upfront bevel lock is sweet!


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

MF Custom said:


> It's not perfect.


What do you dislike... how much $$$ do you want for it?


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> What do you dislike... how much $$$ do you want for it?


Main thing I don't like is the dust thats tends to shoot straight up, other than that it is a very well designed saw.Do you want to buy it? I may sell it, I have the owners manual, tools and original box.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

Bringing back this thread with an update on the dewalt. I put it through the ringer for the last 3 weeks doing a big cherry job. 
Pros:
-cuts were dead on after minor adjustments, even on 1x12 cherry on a bevel.
-light weight 
-the saw light is awesome and i like it a lot better than a laser.
-plenty of power

Cons:
-the dust collection is useless. Absolutely horrific. I don't understand how they could design an awesome saw and totally skimp on this part. 
(I hooked a vacuum up to it after a week, and it was a lot better)
-no provisions for crown stops. There is a hole there but no threads. (bolts, lock washers and wing nuts fixed this) I ended up cutting on the flat anyway.

overall I am happy with the purchase. I was looking for accuracy and thats what its all about. :thumbsup:


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't do trim so my tolerance level is a bit more loose. If it lands between a 1/16" to 1/32" off....I'm okay with that:whistling

I saw this Bosch and the whole zero clearance arm design was really impressive.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah, the fact that the back doesn't take up space is HUGE for shop use. I get to park it against the wall which saves valuable space....and mine is still accurate, had it since Oct 2010.

But again, it SUCKS for mobile use. Too big, too heavy. My Makita is far better for site work.


----------



## tonylumps (Dec 4, 2012)

Here is my take on a miter saw over the last 40 years. My first miter saw. Makita non slide non compound 10" Cast Iron Most accurate I ever owned. Second Craftsman 1st slide they ever made 81/4 single compound Cast Iron, second most accurate saw I ever owned. Stopped using them because they are to heavy for me now I am 70 YO Last year I bought a new dewalt 12 single bevel non slide I only do trim now so It works great, Very accurate out of the box Easy to tweek. So I had to try out the so called Best and bought the festool. It is not worth the 1375.00.But a very nice piece of equipment its Light. All controls are in easy reach , Very good Laser. Variable speed, For cutting Alum. and plastic.I still had to adjust it out of the box. and the warranty is great. Maybe the saw is worth 1000.00. The Kapex will do it all.But I have learned For accuracy a 12" none slide is perfect for trim. A 10" slide is more accurate then a 12" slide. But my Makita did not slide or tilt But it sure cut a nice miter.


----------

